# Sunday Night Salmon



## DougE (Jun 5, 2022)

I picked up a nice piece of salmon that was going out of date at a reduced price and hit it with some Tony's no salt. I put it on the Camp Chef set on low smoke for most of the cook, but I did crank the heat up to 210° at the end to get it up to 145° in time to eat. 








Meanwhile, I heated up the sous vide pot to 180° and put some asparagus seasoned with a little brisket rub that just happened to be sitting right in front of me, and also gave it a little shot of Accent for good measure. Let it ride in SV for about 10 minutes or so.







Made some basmati rice to round out the meal, and some cole slaw. You have to have cole slaw with fish.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 5, 2022)

Awesome cook man, there is absolutely nothing on that plate that I would not make disappear!  Very nice… We are huge salmon and asparagus fans!  Awesome job!  

I love my Camp Chef!  Have the newer DLX 24”model with the PID!


----------



## DougE (Jun 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome cook man, there is absolutely nothing on that plate that I would not make disappear!  Very nice… We are huge salmon and asparagus fans!  Awesome job!
> 
> I love my Camp Chef!  Have the newer DLX 24”model with the PID!


Appreciate it. I've has my SG24 WIFI for over a year now, and I really love cooking on it. It ain't no stick burner, but it does a great job for what it is.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 5, 2022)

Great meal. And I love me some Sous vide asparagus.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 5, 2022)

DougE said:


> Appreciate it. I've has my SG24 WIFI for over a year now, and I really love cooking on it. It ain't no stick burner, but it does a great job for what it is.



I agree, the pellet is no stick burner… But where I live, have no access to good stuff to run a stick!


----------



## DougE (Jun 5, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Great meal. And I love me some Sous vide asparagus.


This is the first time I've cooked asparagus in SV, and it won't be the last. It turned out perfect; cooked, but still with a little crunch.


----------



## DougE (Jun 5, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> I agree, the pellet is no stick burner… But where I live, have no access to good stuff to run a stick!


I have access to more wood than I could ever burn through, and yeah, nothing like the flavor from a stick burner, but it's a trade off. Either be constantly be tending a fire and get the best smoke flavor, or fire up the Camp Chef, and let it do it's thing, while I'm getting some other stuff done that I need to be doing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 5, 2022)

Can't say I'm a salmon fan but that's a good looking plate Doug!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 5, 2022)

Yeah, I’m all over that. That looks delicious.


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 6, 2022)

We love salmon and yours look great Doug!
Had planned on having it yesterday but they weren't biting......at any store in town 

Keith


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2022)

Great looking plate. I'd not turn it down.
Jim


----------



## Bytor (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey 

 DougE
  I have some on sale Salmon going on the smoker tonight, as well.  Also have asparagus and never would have thought to SV them, I definitely will now.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 6, 2022)

That's a fire meal Doug. Nice work bud


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 6, 2022)

That salmon looks REALLY good. I'd be all over a platter full of that. Beautiful cook right there and all sorts of tasty I'd bet.

Robert


----------



## DougE (Jun 6, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can't say I'm a salmon fan but that's a good looking plate Doug!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan, you might just not have had it fixed right.


SmokinEdge said:


> Yeah, I’m all over that. That looks delicious.


Thanks, Eric.


912smoker said:


> We love salmon and yours look great Doug!
> Had planned on having it yesterday but they weren't biting......at any store in town
> 
> Keith


Thanks, Keith. Too bad they weren't biting lol.


JLeonard said:


> Great looking plate. I'd not turn it down.
> Jim


Thanks, Jim


Bytor said:


> Hey
> 
> DougE
> I have some on sale Salmon going on the smoker tonight, as well.  Also have asparagus and never would have thought to SV them, I definitely will now.  Thanks for the idea!


I normally coat my asparagus with oil and spices, and grill it on the gasser in a grill pan with holes. It comes out done, but with a little crunch. The same result was done with SV, and now I have another way to cook it. 


TNJAKE said:


> That's a fire meal Doug. Nice work bud


Thanks, Jake.


tx smoker said:


> That salmon looks REALLY good. I'd be all over a platter full of that. Beautiful cook right there and all sorts of tasty I'd bet.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert. Yeah, everything came out perfect.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> I picked up a nice piece of salmon that was going out of date at a reduced price and hit it with some Tony's no salt. I put it on the Camp Chef set on low smoke for most of the cook, but I did crank the heat up to 210° at the end to get it up to 145° in time to eat.


What's the temp range for low smoke on the Camp Chef?


----------



## DougE (Jun 6, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> What's the temp range for low smoke on the Camp Chef?


160°


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 6, 2022)

DougE said:


> 160°


Awesome.  My current smoker can go to 140° and I can try some Salmon.  Another new experience, I appreciate your help.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2022)

Your salmon looks fantastic Doug. We love salmon, but don't make it nearly enough.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DougE (Jun 6, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Your salmon looks fantastic Doug. We love salmon, but don't make it nearly enough.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks for the points, Chris. We usually have some salmon a couple times a month, but the way prices have been going, not as often.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 6, 2022)

Looks awesome, all of it.  I need to try the SV asparagus.  I tried some on the grill and it wasn't good.


----------



## DougE (Jun 6, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> I need to try the SV asparagus. I tried some on the grill and it wasn't good.


When I grill asparagus, I break off the tough ends, put it in gallon bag, dump a bit of olive oil in, squish it around to get the spears well coated. Then I add salt and any other spices, and squish it around some more to get an even coating. When ready to grill, get the grill good and hot. put the asparagus in a grill pan with holes, and onto the grill. Stay with it, and just kind of stir fry it on the grill. If done like I do, it comes off the grill cooked, but still has a little snap to it when you bite into it. not burnt, or mushy at all.


----------

